# Help picking between 2 jointers



## smithben1983 (Feb 1, 2014)

I am new to woodworking and the site as well. I have found 2 different jointers on CL that I have to chose from, they both are going for around $250 or so. Looking for any opinions.

JET 6" Jointer, Model JJ-6OS, Approx. 2006, 115 / 230V, 3/4HP Motor
Work great but used very little, work surfaces have a bit of rust from non use. 
2-way tilting fence with positive stops at 45 degrees and 90 degrees
Dust chute with a 4" port offers efficient dust/chip collection
includes roller base for easy movement.









No info on this other then the pic.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm biased against Craftsman stationary tools and have owned some. However, I like older tools. IMHO they were more solidly built. I've got some Jets and they are ok for lower end tools. The Jet jointer looks newer. I like the solid cabinet on the Craftsman. I'd contact the seller of the Craftsman and get more info, but I'd probably go for the Jet, thinking I could get more for it in a few years when I moved up to an 8" jointer. 
Good luck


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

If they both work well, I would strongly advise taking into account how much work has to be done to get them both running in tip top shape. Most of that work will be calibration, that is getting the beds flat and the blades lined up with the surface of the outfeed table. Calibrating jointers is like raking the leaves every year, it is tedious and boring and terrible, but it has to be done. I'd go with the one that was easiest to calibrate.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'd go with the Jet. The mobile base would cost you
about $50 new. The castings of the machines are
pretty much the same. I think Craftsman machines 
often offer good value for the money - they can
do that for several reasons, including their retail
infrastructure, volume, and the way they spec the
tools. Specifically, Craftsman machines tend to have
chintzy knobs and accessories. That's a big generalization
but something to look out for. While the chintzy 
parts can be an annoyance, the basic engineering and 
castings are always well done from what I've seen and
the old ones from the 1960s and before are 
more solid and on par with Delta and Walker-Turner. 
That jointer is from the 1980s or later
I think and at that time the Craftsman brand was 
really focused on value.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Go for the Jet!!!!!!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

If the Craftsman is in good shape I would go with it. I would throw a few pieces in the joiner and make sure it works well first.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I'd get the Jet…

If you look at the pic it has a much better fence adjuster, and will lock better with far less movement…

The other style fence has an inherent problem where the lock down bolt on the inside has a much smaller bearing surface and over time will wear into the zinc? bevel adjuster…

I modified mine and it works much better but it took months to come up with a reasonable solution that would not fail over time and not be difficult to build…

The Jet is a better machine, buy it.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

they are both the same made the same way, either one, one has a cab, one is open, I would get the one less used you can tell mainly by wear next to the cutterhead on the infeed table raise the infeed table and sight across the leading edge of the table next to the cutterhead if it's worn and uneven then it's been used I will load a pic of a worn jointer this is a worn out jointer infeed table it has been used ALOT notice the thin look of the leading edge of the infeed table I had a guy tell me that you can never wear a table out well he is dead wrong you can I sold this jointer and bought a Grizzly that has inserts that can be replaced in this area this is where the most pressure is when jointing, have a good day and hope you pick the wright one make sure you run it before you buy it, this jointer worked great after I shimmed it and got it coplaner, but I sold it it for a profit and bought a new one


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Forget those two. Go with the JointerStop…


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

DVK, I agree. If you order now, they will throw in 2 free PencilStops.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Free PencilStops might tip the scales for some but the big over the top differentiator for me would be with a JointerStop you would never, ever worry about having to join the Kucklehead Club.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

bowdercurly…No insult intended but I was speaking of angling the fence, not the tables…

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Resource.ashx?sn=SBjoint16

http://www.codesmiths.com/shed/workshop/reviews/jointer_fenceadjust.jpg


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

no offense taken, I guess just showing what I bought not knowing the difference


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I would get whichever one is cheaper with less effort to go get. I think they would both be good machines.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd get the one that you can get part and service for. Craftsman can be problematic that way.


----------

